# Rant..



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I hates pedestal sinks to paper around. A lot.

That is all.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

You are not alone.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Agreed , under any vanity sucks big time


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

BrushJockey said:


> I hates pedestal sinks to paper around. A lot.
> 
> That is all.


MF72, will save you much time.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> I hates pedestal sinks to paper around. A lot.
> 
> That is all.


 
Should have subbed a real paper hanger:laughing:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

MikeCalifornia said:


> MF72, will save you much time.



Que?


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Circuit protectors ?lol


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I hate painting around pedestal sinks, can't even imagine trying to paper around them.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Pedestal SINKS???


I thought those were urinals :|

oops


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Tonyg said:


> Pedestal SINKS???
> 
> 
> I thought those were urinals :|
> ...


That's how I never get in trouble for not putting down the seat.


But on topic I always put the seam around the middle of the sink, depending 
on where the seams fall around the room.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Me too- but they never have a clean line to the wall,they curve to it and away from it and I had rippy english XX that like to rip and show it...

Not to mention the water pipes. 

A Fun tyme was not had by all!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I allow 45 minutes for the bustards, and use of a headlamp is helpful. 

My trouble is I do try to get way up under where no one will ever look. And if they are face up under the sink, no way are they in a condition to see my paper. 

A fellow hanger showed once how she takes some scrap paper and cuts a template, not being careful to not crinkle, fold, and make extra cuts (it IS a scrap after all), she then cuts the pasted strip to the template with the necessary vertical and horizontal "seams" to the waste and supply lines. 

never tried it, but it looked like a "good" idea. 

OR, take the damn sink off and chance water leaking when the old fittings don't fit so good :no:



Underdog said:


> But on topic I always put the seam around the middle of the sink, depending
> on where the seams fall around the room.


That too, but I do not "prefer" to have a seam above the sink because of the high chance of water wicking in - pedestals don't usually have a back splash. And then too often having NO seam behind the toilet tank out weighs the seam around the sink. But then again, it's ultimately about pattern balancing to where the seams go.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

And a curse on those plumbers who don't put the vanity rings around the pipes leaving me no fudge room whatsoever.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> And a curse on those plumbers who don't put the vanity rings around the pipes leaving me no fudge room whatsoever.



Now that's just bragging


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> And a curse on those plumbers who don't put the vanity rings around the pipes leaving me no fudge room whatsoever.


That's the difference between a real pro and a DIYer. Good stuff PWG.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I kind of got a stiffy looking at that..:whistling2:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

BrushJockey said:


> I kind of got a stiffy looking at that..:whistling2:


If it lasts more than three hours seek medical attention.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Rbriggs82 said:


> If it lasts more than three hours seek medical attention.





Take two nurses and call me in the morning?


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

Your a bunch of spoiled weenies, work is good thats all.

but on the other hand that is a pain

I am decent with mild plumbing I take apart and always goes back fine ,allows for best seam placement
If sinks gotta stay I favor a full sheet seam at bottom of sink. what other choice you really have with all the water your gonna have splash.


----------

